# GorillaVehicles key switch replacement issue



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I am helping a buddy repair a GorillaVehicle utility cart. Pretty cool setup with 36v system.... Curtis Sepx controller, 24v main contactor coil, etc.

Issue is he lost the key, got frustrated and removed the keyswitch.... replaced with a typical automotive 12v switch, and now the main contactor coil won't throw because he wired the 12v horn/headlight in with the 24v+ coil and main drive voltage.

My question is: Does anyone know what the output of these ignition switches is supposed to be?

The label on the switch gives amp rating for 12v, 24v, 48v and there are several sets of tabs.... not just two. I'm wondering if the switch separates the 12v and 24+v circuits internally and turns both on at the same time? My guess is that the 12v system and the 36v system were both wired to the original switch (on separate tabs ?) and both would key-on at the same time.

I'm considering just replacing with simple un-keyed switches since it appears GorillaVehicles.com is no longer existing I can't find an exact replacement for the key switch.

Any ideas on either an exact replacement, or verification that the switch handled both 12v and 36v with the same switch and all I need to do is separate them to two switches?


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

turned out not to be the switch.... but that when the owner replaced the switch, they left out the 24v+ lead to the fwd/rev selector switch!

so.... everything was looking good, with no error codes, but not getting the selector set to either fwd/rev. It was very hard to see/repair until I did a little surgery on the body so I could see and work on the wiring...

It was an easy plastic welding job to put it back together, but I only had black ABS rod, so it looks kinda like a surgery scar....

...I did find there are still parts available for the now discontinued GorillaVehicles here: http://www.doranengineeringlabs.com/


----------

